# Fattie Virgin No More. First time Fatty X2 (QView - a little heavy)



## joliver449 (Dec 7, 2010)

Never head of a fattie before SMF. I've only been a member for a few weeks and I already gave into the man-made meat trifecta that is the fattie.

Sausage - Jimmy Dean Country Mild, Jimmy Dean Sage

Bacon - Gwaltney Regular

Fillings

Fatty 1: Onion, Mushroom, Bell Pepper - sauteed in Italian Vinegaratte Dressing
                         Black Olives, Mozzarella

Fatty 2: Pepperoni, Pizza Sauce, Mozzarella, Parmesan
Followed tutorial for rolling a fatty to a T and can't believe how easy it actually can be.

Got fire to 260 using Royal Oak Natural Lump before dropping first fatty down. Kept smoke billowing with Hickory and Mesquite Chunks. Pulled first fatty at 170 in a total time of 2 hours and 15 minutes. This fatty was destroyed before the second one even thought about approaching 160.














We killed this (all fatty first timers) in seriously 7 or 8 minutes between three of us. I went back around 45 minutes to later to retrieve what I considered the consolation fattie. I figured a pizza fattie would be alright just not as good as this masterpiece that was yanked from the smoker. It hit 165 after about 2 hours 40 minutes on the smoker.



















We were getting full halfway through this one so I was able to obtain some leftovers from this one but wow. I don't know that I've ever even had a pizza that actually tasted this good!

I want to experiment a little more with ground meats and bacon. I will probably splurge next time and get some of the cracked black pepper bacon that's near 5 bucks a pound and maybe some ground buffalo or lamb and see if you can tell any difference between meats.

Anyways, enjoy and thanks for introducing me to this glorious creation.


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 7, 2010)

Good job first time out q-view & all


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 7, 2010)

Nice first fattie!  It only gets better from here!


----------



## cycletrash (Dec 7, 2010)

wow you make me hungary....


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh you have a ways to go now. you have just scratched the fattie surface. They are good and the fillings are endless too. Now I'm really glad that you like the fattie but there's a bunch more stuff you have to try before to long. You're just a beginner for now. I would like to see the War Eagles and the SEC take this years Championship too. So Go War Eagles from  Huge Gator fan and Alum.


----------

